# need to buy a gaming laptop



## avinashchomal (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey guys and girls 
i am preparing to buy a gaming laptop which can run almost all games out there with high or medium settings 
i have a budget or Rs.50000 
my main purpose for buying a laptop now is only for gaming needs but i have very less budget
i selected dell xps 15 laptop but want to know if i can get a better laptop in this range


----------



## devx (Dec 9, 2011)

Your budget is enough for an entry level gaming laptop., DELL is the brand which people are buying like a fashion these days., don't take it personally but I would like to suggest you HP Pavilion Dv6 or if u need larger screen 17" go for HP Pavilion Dv7 under 50k with superb BEATS audio & 2 gb ATI 6770m (its a mobile GPU so it'll perform as 6670 of desktop version) and perform very well at 1600*900 with Max setting., customize specs according to your need online on HP US website., US because to know the idea of pricing and other components.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Dec 9, 2011)

Please don't consider dv7 laptops or even hp laptops as they have serious heating issues.
My roommate has the same but it heats like a hell even when watching movies let alone games. And you do not get ATI 6770 for 50000. You will get only HD6490 for that price. I don't know anywhere else but in India you get HD6490 only.

Your best option should be Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D laptop for about 48-49K. You will get 2nd gen Core i7, 8GB DDR3 RAM and a 2 GB GDDR5 Geforce 540M graphic card which is much better than HD6490.

And not to mention Dell XPS 15 is a bad choice as its graphic card is just not good enough as compared to the choice I gave above.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 9, 2011)

laptops has serious heating issues if u r considering them for gaming...

Instead buy a desktop for Rs 50K..and u will get far better config than a laptop and peace of mind


----------



## rajeevk (Dec 9, 2011)

Asus N53SV will be a good choice. Read more.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 9, 2011)

devx said:


> customize specs according to your need online on HP US website., US because to know the idea of pricing and other components.



US pricing is totally different than Indian.



utkarsh73 said:


> And you do not get ATI 6770 for 50000. You will get only HD6490 for that price. I don't know anywhere else but in India you get HD6490 only.
> 
> Your best option should be Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D laptop for about 48-49K. You will get 2nd gen Core i7, 8GB DDR3 RAM and a 2 GB GDDR5 Geforce 540M graphic card which is much better than HD6490.
> 
> And not to mention Dell XPS 15 is a bad choice as its graphic card is just not good enough as compared to the choice I gave above.



Do your homework before posting man. There are many laptops providing WAY BETTER graphics than 6490 under 50k (take it *40k* FYI).
Also Dell XPS has also got 540M 2GB. How the hell its not good enough as compared to Asus? Though it costs 10k more.


@OP- Go for the asus one. Though if you want pure performance, HP ftw. But I'd suggest you to buy a cooler too. Also this would shoot your budget by 5-6k total.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Dec 9, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> US pricing is totally different than Indian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As of your point regarding many graphic cards providing better graphics than HD6490, I want to clarify that I also meant the same. As you can see the post above mine advised to go for hpdv7 with HD6770(which is an excellent graphic card) but you cannot get HD6770 in dv7 series because it comes with HD6490 card(which is not that good) and I made the statement to clarify him that it is not a good choice(u can see I mentioned not to consider dv7).

And about your remarks on XPS15, I must say(and I m very sure you would also be knowing) there are many versions of XPS15 laptop(with GT420M, 435M and 540M). The version I said is priced around 52K(as per the budget he mentioned) which comes with GT420M graphic card and where it stands against the asus one I need not tell you(u seem good enough to know).
And the XPS15 you mentioned with GT540M is priced at over 63K- well beyond this guy's budget(certainly out of his consideration). 
So I think I need not do any more homework(I have done enough).

Got my point(or still not!!!!)???


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 9, 2011)

utkarsh73 said:


> As of your point regarding many graphic cards providing better graphics than HD6490, I want to clarify that I also meant the same. As you can see the post above mine advised to go for hpdv7 with HD6770(which is an excellent graphic card) but you cannot get HD6770 in dv7 series because it comes with HD6490 card(which is not that good) and I made the statement to clarify him that it is not a good choice(u can see I mentioned not to consider dv7).
> 
> And about your remarks on XPS15, I must say(and I m very sure you would also be knowing) there are many versions of XPS15 laptop(with GT420M, 435M and 540M). The version I said is priced around 52K(as per the budget he mentioned) which comes with GT420M graphic card and where it stands against the asus one I need not tell you(u seem good enough to know).
> And the XPS15 you mentioned with GT540M is priced at over 63K- well beyond this guy's budget(certainly out of his consideration).
> ...



I got confused within your lines! 

But GT420? When did Dell started giving that? I think its GT520.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Dec 9, 2011)

> I got confused within your lines!



Is my language that bad?? Sorry for that.



> But GT420? When did Dell started giving that? I think its GT520.



Yes, it comes with GT420. See below for reference:
Dell XPS 15 Review & Rating | PCMag.com

Dell XPS 15 Review

Or if you are too sure then I think the newer model might not be having GT420. I am not too sure about latest model.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 9, 2011)

utkarsh73 said:


> Is my language that bad?? Sorry for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AFAIK In India, Dell doesn't provide*s* GT420, its GT520. I'm sure. Check the Dell India site.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 9, 2011)

520 it is


----------



## aniket.cain (Dec 9, 2011)

utkarsh73 said:


> Please don't consider dv7 laptops or even hp laptops as they have serious heating issues.
> My roommate has the same but it heats like a hell even when watching movies let alone games. And you do not get ATI 6770 for 50000. You will get only HD6490 for that price. I don't know anywhere else but in India you get HD6490 only.
> 
> Your best option should be Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D laptop for about 48-49K. You will get 2nd gen Core i7, 8GB DDR3 RAM and a 2 GB GDDR5 Geforce 540M graphic card which is much better than HD6490.
> ...



Which HP laptop does your room-mate have? If you'd look carefully in the Laptop section, you'll find a thread about newer HP-DV6 laptops which come with 6770M. Ask the owners there if they are facing heating issues while gaming.


----------



## devx (Dec 10, 2011)

@ Utkarsh73 >> For Heating issues.,  laptop coolers are available & HP has better build quality and in 50k 6770m is available both in DV6 /DV7., better go checkout in shops.

@ dashing.sujay >> What I mean is US website gives customization and other components info can be gathered and for pricing every-body knows US prices are different., add some more to it always that was the idea behind that.
And hey you belongs to BHOPAL. So do you have any idea about shops from where I can build new gaming rig at best price ?


----------



## Prongs298 (Dec 10, 2011)

and if not dv6 you can get dv4.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 10, 2011)

devx said:


> @ dashing.sujay >> What I mean is US website gives customization and other components info can be gathered and for pricing every-body knows US prices are different., add some more to it always that was the idea behind that.
> And hey you belongs to BHOPAL. So do you have any idea about shops from where I can build new gaming rig at best price ?



Still I don't understand what you wanna say by "US customisation"? Info can be gathered from Indian site. Which "other" components info you want to gather from US site? 

Anyways, regarding building gaming PC, where do you live? I know most of the vendors in MP nagar, and they'll loot you if you don't know how to deal with'em. My suggestion- Get quotations build from 2-3 shops and show the lowest quotation to the higher one, then he'll reduce his price . I've been using this trick since long. Also, check one shop "Latest information technology", first floor, srishti complex, Zone-1, M.P. nagar. This shop seems to be the distributor for various items. May be he can give you a lower price. Just finalise your config, I'll get you the know the pricing.


----------



## avinashchomal (Dec 10, 2011)

lol people stop arguing and better suggest me a good laptop for gaming 
i wish to play gta 4 at high settings and la noire like this games too at high or medium settings


----------



## devx (Dec 10, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Still I don't understand what you wanna say by "US customisation"? Info can be gathered from Indian site. Which "other" components info you want to gather from US site?
> 
> Anyways, regarding building gaming PC, where do you live? I know most of the vendors in MP nagar, and they'll loot you if you don't know how to deal with'em. My suggestion- Get quotations build from 2-3 shops and show the lowest quotation to the higher one, then he'll reduce his price . I've been using this trick since long. Also, check one shop "Latest information technology", first floor, srishti complex, Zone-1, M.P. nagar. This shop seems to be the distributor for various items. May be he can give you a lower price. Just finalise your config, I'll get you the know the pricing.



Hey man., it was like a idea to know what more he can add or subtract independently to up-down his items price wise & then final checkout & look in hp india after tht for availability & finally the shops., and there is no customization in India website I guess., it's same as DELL customization., well everyone have there own ideas., and we don't have to argue on tht.
Anyways., about my rig check this out:-
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/149600-help-me-build-new-gaming-rig-under-70k-75k.html

I had already done R&D in our market., and I use the same trick as yours but this time its a whole new PC & checkout my whole thread for components which I need & on the basis of that let me know about any shops or distributor.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Dec 10, 2011)

> For Heating issues., laptop coolers are available & HP has better build quality and in 50k 6770m is available both in DV6 /DV7., better go checkout in shops.



Only two dv6 laptops come with HD6770 graphic card, dv6-6121TX and dv6-6165TX. They are priced at about 56K and 59K which is well 6000 over 50K(you can get a mindblowing gaming KB & mouse for that amount) as you mentioned. I don't know where you can get these two models for 50K or even 52K???

And you expect to spend such huge amount and carry a cooler along with the laptop considering you have better options???? I once again say, My friends dv7 laptop has overheated to such an extent it could not play video smoothly and got shutdown abruptly, that too just after watching 2 movies back to back.


----------



## devx (Dec 10, 2011)

Disupgrades all other components except RAM & PROCESSOR and other features at low to get 6770m for near about 52k., i dont know about your city but here I was getting it 2-3 months ago., and the thread MASTER has not specified anything about config. else than 50k., so it's possible.

And none of my friends laptop get much heating issues like your friends., you could have detailed this problem earlier & better send it to service center.


----------



## avinashchomal (Dec 10, 2011)

guys i need a gaming laptop whic dosent have any overheating issues 
amd yea i need to play games like gta4 at higest settings


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 10, 2011)

devx said:


> Disupgrades all other components except RAM & PROCESSOR and other features at low to get 6770m for near about 52k.



Care to explain how?


----------



## devx (Dec 10, 2011)

Sure & sorry there is change in Ram., 4-3., HDD 640-320., now it's for 52k or less without violating it's warranty as laptops carry 1 year warranty until you have subscribed to any protection plans., and invade your lapy got a service center tour in between than no problem because they are not even bothered to look other than problematic issue., and HDD basically doesn't cause any early issue., it's bit risky for a normal Guy.,
And I don't think it happens only in my city., you just have to find the right Guy.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 10, 2011)

^ Whats the point in getting a 50k+ laptop with reduced configuration? 
A game which can utilise 6770, will even use 4 gigs RAM. And 320 gigs disk? *spare me*
If you just want it for gaming, I repeat it, JUST for gaming, then fine, otherwise its not a wise decision. Also I never came across such vendors who sell like this way.



avinashchomal said:


> guys i need a gaming laptop whic dosent have any overheating issues
> amd yea i need to play games like gta4 at higest settings



You can have a look at my lappi. I get 25fps at full with no lag.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 10, 2011)

devx said:


> Your budget is enough for an entry level gaming laptop., DELL is the brand which people are buying like a fashion


Since when Dell has become fashionable?
It is like calling Ambassadors fashionable.
I would rather carry around a desktop than a heavy cr@p dv6 and an inefficient but bulky cooler.


----------



## devx (Dec 10, 2011)

@ dashing.Sujay >> It's just 1 a gb loss and HDD is not imp. for a while because you're getting an 6670 2gb.,and 3 gb is enough for decent gaming for 15inch 1600*900 resolution.
It's of no use if seller is not giving such option.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 10, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Since when Dell has become fashionable?
> It is like calling Ambassadors fashionable.
> I would rather carry around a desktop than a heavy cr@p dv6 and an inefficient but bulky cooler.



 Didn't noticed that. But in other way I support this that, most newbies are like "kuch nahi to Dell hai na" "Laptop le raha hai? Dell ka hai?" 



devx said:


> @ dashing.Sujay >> It's just 1 a gb loss and HDD is not imp. for a while because you're getting an 6670 2gb.,and 3 gb is enough for decent gaming for 15inch 1600*900 resolution.
> It's of no use if seller is not giving such option.



1GB loss in gaming is HUGE man, and in these days of bluray-era, 320GB is like nothing. And if you had to game in 1600*900, why to go for DV6, there are better options available.


----------



## devx (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey frnd. I'm not the one who need a laptop., I don't know why the thread MASTER is not providing any more info. Like does he want to play casually or hardcore/screen size/Storage/etc and we're continuously on firing our ammo.


----------



## avinashchomal (Dec 11, 2011)

I want to play games almost any that is able to be runned by this laptop with high or medium settings 
and please better suggest a laptop fast and for more info i dont want a HP laptop 
and what u guyes think about inpirion 15r laptop


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 12, 2011)

avinashchomal said:


> I want to play games almost any that is able to be runned by this laptop with high or medium settings
> and please better suggest a laptop fast and for more info i dont want a HP laptop
> and what u guyes think about inpirion 15r laptop



You have following options-

1) Asus onementioned above. Top 5 Mainstream Laptops < Best Laptops with latest features, specifications, prices and comparison < PC World Top 5 < PC World.in

2) Lenovo Y570 with GT555M

3) Sony Vaio CB35 with 6630M (check my signature)


----------



## puchu (Dec 28, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Didn't noticed that. But in other way I support this that, most newbies are like "kuch nahi to Dell hai na" "Laptop le raha hai? Dell ka hai?"



Thats right, what I have realised that Dell sells the same hardware at about 20% higher price than other brands, VAIO has never been my fav, ACER is cheap but still if you do a good search you can find some pretty amazing config at ground cheap price, ASUS has always been a bull -less battery, avg looks, solid hardware, pretty good contrast.

I am not a brand slave so my simple rule is set a price get the best hardware it can buy, beacause I can handle small problems on my own unless a component really needs to be covered with warranty.

I am also planning to buy a laptop as my old K40AB has taken a lot of beating in last 2 years,now I need a laptop with 2GB DDR3 or 1-1.5GB DDR5 dedicated , but I also have a budget of 50-55K. 

Here is my list of laptops, most of them are in and around 50k and have 2gigs of VRAM- this may also help our friend in his buying decission.

**************
Asus K Series K53SV-SX267D--> about 48k in flipcart
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Notebooks- ASUS K53SV
----
i7
4GB DDR3
nVidia  540M 2GB
15.6 Inch 
ACER 5830TG 2GB VRAM variant   --> about 48k (not sure)
----
i5
3/4GB DDR3
nVidia  540M 2GB
15.6 Inch 
Product Compare   (comparision of bottom 2)

Acer AS5755G-2434G75Mnks  --> about 38k (not sure)
----
i5 2.3GHz
4GB(upto 8b)
750GB
nVidia  540M 2GB
15.6 Inch 


AS5755G-2414G75Mnks --> about 40k (not sure)
----
i5 2.4GHz
4GB(upto 8b)
750GB
nVidia  540M 2GB
15.6 Inch 
Asus K Series K53SV-SX562D --> about 49k in flipcart(check availability)
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Notebooks- ASUS K53SV
----
i7
4GB (maybe more) not sure(varies)
nVidia  540M 2GB
15.6 Inch 
Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D --> about 49k in flipcart
----
i7
4GB (maybe more) not sure(varies)
nVidia  540M 2GB
15.6 Inch 
Asus K43 Series K43SA-VX041D --> about 48k in flipcart(check availability)
i7
4GB (maybe more) not sure(varies)
nVidia  540M 2GB
15.6 Inch


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 28, 2011)

If you just want best config, go for this- Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D Laptop Brown Aluminium: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook


----------



## balkeet (Jan 9, 2012)

ya,plz post about a brand only if you are sure,
there is no gaming laptop in market which doesn't cross 80*C temp when used for bf3 or crysis 3.Every performance notebook is destined to be overheated if put to test.Earlier i too thought that hp sucks in heating issues but when i read dell xps 15 review at notebookcheck.net i was shocked,its cpu temp hits 95*C.Then i searched some xps 15 and inspiron 15r forums and story was same,people using their dell for high end gaming overheated.So hp is innocent.Infact u can compare the 6770m with 555 or 540 gtx and find that 6770m is way ahead then any other gpu in market at graphicscardbenchmarks.com

Review Dell XPS 15 Notebook (i5-2410M & GT 540M) - Notebookcheck.net Reviews
and stop ranting about hp heat issues.


----------

